# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Board dreht immer in Wind

## KiffaBruda

Hallo liebe Surfgemeinde,

ich htte mal eine Frage, ich bin bisher immer mit nem alten, nicht gerade breitestem raceboard meines Vaters gesurft, habe mir nun ein breiteres zugelegt da der surfshopverkufer meinte damit kann man viel schneller angleiten (ein pacific club line 265, sagt wahrscheinlich keinem was :-D )... aufjedenfall hab ich seit dem das problem das das board oft ein bisschen in den wind reindreht, was dann schnell fahren natrlich unmglich macht... versuch dann schon immer mit den Zehen die andere seite strker zu belasten.. woran knnte das liegen? passen die druckpunkte nicht? wenn ich im trapez eingehackt bin verschlimmert sich es auf einer seite noch mehr, auf der anderen vebresert es sich wiederrum, zumindest hab ich das gefhl... wenn ich ins gleiten komme merk ich davon dann nicht mehr...

ich hoffe ihr knnt mir da helfen...

----------


## boltsi87

Ciao,

Ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem als ich die ersten Versuche auf einem kleineren Brett startete. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das stimmt aber zumindest habe ich ein paar Ratschlge von einem Surfer am Spot bekommen (ansonsten belehrt mich :Smile: ).
Mehr Druck auf den Mastfuss geben - also dein Gewicht auf den Vorderfuss bringen. Sobald du zu weit hinten stehst luvst du an. Er meinte auch, dass ich evtl. lngere Trapeztampen nehmen sollte und den Gabelbaum etwas hher stellen (die Tampen habe ich noch nicht aber das mit dem Gabelbaum hat mir bislang geholfen).
Ich vermute auch dass man sich ein wenig umgewhnen muss. Und ja, die Trapeztampen evtl. nach vorn oder hinten verschieben.

Gruss,
Michael

----------


## paulchen

Hi KiffaBruda!
wer ist breiter dein neues raceboard oder du? ;-)   ne spass bei seite, du knntest versuchen den mastfu weiter nach vorne zu schieben. da es sich auf den beiden seiten unterschiedlich verhlt denke ich es knnte auch an deiner haltung liegen (mastfu belasten). am besten kontrollierst du deine tampenposition und passt auf dass du nicht zu schnell zu weit nach hinten gehts... 

hang loose, paul

----------


## Schluppi

stimme meinen vorrednern zu.
mein fehler am anfang war, dass ich bevor ich in die gleitfahrt kam einfach viel zu weit hinten stand. je mehr gewicht aufs heck gegeben wird desto weiter luvst du an. also fe erstmal mglichst nah an den mast und dann wenn du merkst es geht voran immer weiter nach hinten verlagern

----------


## reznor

tzzz kein Gefhl der Junge :Happy: ))!Man nehm doch bitte mal den Druck vom hinteren Fuss!Das wird schon!

----------


## Exocoetidae

Passiert eigentlich immer genau dann, wenn man nach der Wende das Segel nicht schnell genug nach vorn zieht und das Board sofort wieder anluvt. Konnte ich heute wieder schn beobachten. Und wenn man sich dann auch noch in Erwartung hoher Geschwindigkeiten zu weit hinterstellt, entstehen beeindruckende Kunststckchen.

----------


## Freemoveyoung gun

Wenn es noch aktuell ist. Probier ne grere Finne !

----------


## paparudi

Hi zusammen,
hier, und andeswo auch, ist oft vom Druck auf den Mastfu die Rede. Ich bin mir nicht sicher was gemeint ist: Der vordere Menschenfuss oder tatschlich das technische Teil "Mastfu"? Ich tendiere da bisher eigentlich eher in Richtung technisches Teil (Also Druck ber den Gabelbaum in den Mastfu leiten), teilweise hrt es sich hier aber eher nach vorderem "Menschenfu" an. Was trifft's? Oder ist beides richtig?

Grle: paparudi

----------


## daytona98

Hi paparudi,

mit "Druck auf den Mastfu" ist gemeint, das versucht werden soll ber den Gabelbaum
den Mast nach unten zu drcken, um das Board flacher auf das Wasser zu legen.
Das vergrert im Gleiten die sog. benetzte Flche und verbessert z.B. das Hhelaufen.
Bringt aber auch berpowert etwas mehr Boardkontrolle.
Erreichen kann man diesen Druck (Guy Cribb nennt ihn sinnigerweise "Downforce"),
wie weiter oben schon beschrieben, indem man die Gabel hher anschlgt und
ggf. lngere Trapeztampen fhrt.

Gru Andi

----------


## speedjunkie

und funktioniert prima mit Sitztrapez

----------


## KiffaBruda

Vielen Dank fr die vielen Beitrge. Hab mittlerweile ein paar Sachen ausprobiert. Mein Resultat:
Biger Wind => Problem
Starker gleichmssiger Wind => Kein Problem.

Denk es liegt dann wirklich an dem zu schnellen nach hinten wandern.

----------


## Christof

Ich bin jetzt mal ganz extrem und sage: Mehr als 3 Schlaufen an der richtigen Stelle braucht kein Mensch !
Zumindest bei Brettern bis 70cm Breite. 
Und alle Bretter die breiter sind, sind scheie. Du bist zwar frh im gleiten aber das schne schnelle und leichte Gefhl des gleitens stellt sich nicht ein.
Ich vergleiche es immer mit: Entweder einen Sportwagen fahren oder eine Familienkutsche mit viel PS.

Aloha,
Andi

----------


## speedjunkie

@ Christof
worin siehst du den Vorteil mit deinem 3 Schlaufen Setup bei Boards bis 70cm

----------


## jojo1962

hallo zusammen , das 3er setup bei den boards bleibt den wavern vorbehalten , man kann jedoch auch auf freeridern ein 3er setub fahren jedoch sollten die schlaufen dann vorne innen liegen !! 
ein versetzen der hinteren in die mitte bewirkt das weniger druck auf die finne ausgebt wird man kann akso kleinenere finne dann fahren 
freerider werden jedoch langsamer durch diese wahl des setups 
lg jojo

----------


## Knacki

Hi,
ich wei, wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab, aber ein 3 Schlaufen Setup macht bei Brettern von 70 cm nur dann sinn, wenn man noch nicht Sicher ist und Probleme hat, in die hintere Schlaufe zu kommen. 
Fr den Anfnger ist es dann wesentlich einfacher. Bei greren Segeln macht es aber keinen Sinn mehr, da man nicht genug Druck auf die Kante geben kann und das Segel nich richtig dicht bekommt.
Ich fahr auf dem 106 l Board ein 3 Schlaufen Setup, ist aber schon Geschmack-Sache, ob man eher Spielen mchte oder Speed fahren mchte. Bei greren Brettern macht es, wie schon gesagt, nur dann Sinn, wenn man Anfnger ist.

Hang Loose
Gerd

----------

